# November Is Au Sable Chrome & Big Browns!



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

A beautiful steelhead caught and released today on the lower Au Sable River! Fishing continues to keep improving with a few more adult fishing moving in of late. Resent rains and all of the wind seems to be helping. Water temps are still very warm for this time of the year being in the upper 40's. We had the the most luck either fishing small egg cluster patterns in pale colors down deep or swinging goby looking patterns on sink tips. No big pods around but fish are scattered from Foote dam to the mouth and having the best luck in the deeper holes that have a bit of current.








Yesterday stripping streamers in the Big Waters of the Au Sable River. Some rain, wind and clouds made for a prefect day for streamer fishing for big trout! Looks like most of the big browns are finished or finishing up spawning and getting aggressive again. Every thing came on big flies with our Great Lakes Deceiver producing the best. With these warmer water temps the post spawn bite should be good for a while now.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Sweet brown!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice report, Kelly. That Steelie spot is fishing well again, I hear. The longer I fish for Steelhead, the more I appreciate the fact that rivers are constantly changing. I enjoy observing the movement of big slugs of sand down the river from season to season, and year to year. Some holes are great, but then get filled in with sand, and aren't good anymore. Then, a year or two later, the sand blows through, and the hole is hot again. And most people gave up on it when it was full of sand.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> Nice report, Kelly. That Steelie spot is fishing well again, I hear. The longer I fish for Steelhead, the more I appreciate the fact that rivers are constantly changing. I enjoy observing the movement of big slugs of sand down the river from season to season, and year to year. Some holes are great, but then get filled in with sand, and aren't good anymore. Then, a year or two later, the sand blows through, and the hole is hot again. And most people gave up on it when it was full of sand.


Yes it is shocking how it doesn't take much of a change on some of those big holes to not hold fish but then it can all change back again. Found a couple more good ones today. Wind has sucked the last two days and sure was not helped. River keeps getting more consistent everyday for hooking up some nice adult fish.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice fish wtg I'll b up for a 5 day wk end and u convinced me to bring the pole along with the gun


----------

